# Ideen für "Poster" gesucht!



## Gladiator6 (3. Juni 2005)

Hi

Mir ist neulich die Idee gekommen, ich könnte ein Poster erstellen, und zwar von meinem lieblings Eishockeyclub. Poster kann man keine kaufen, also muss ich halt selber ans Werk.

Im Mittelpunkt stehen soll das Logo, in den Farben gelb rot schwarz. Fotos von Spielern kann ich leider keine verwenden, da ich keine Fotos in genügend grosse Auflösung habe.

Ich suche nun Ideen, wie ich das Poster gestalten könnte. Schwarzer Hintergrund und dann das Logo ist schon ok, aber irgend wie fehlt das "grafische Element"

Ich habe schon mal etwas gemacht, dass mir auch gefällt. Trotzdem suche ich Möglichkeiten, dass Logo auf andere Art und Weise zu "präsentieren".

Gibt es Seiten mit Wallpapers, die ich als Inspiration brauchen könnte? Oder hat mir jemand eine Idee, was man alles machen könnte?


----------



## tittli (4. Juni 2005)

Das ganze sieht doch schon mal gut aus...ich würde nur das Logo und die Farben wechseln...

[offtopic]
Meister, schwizer meister, shalalalalalala...usw
[/offtopic]

ganz ehrlich, mir fällt kein Kritikpunkt ein.
gruss


----------



## Duddle (4. Juni 2005)

Soll es ein richtiges Poster für den Druck werden?

Wenn ja: Würdest du dir wirklich gerne ein schwarzes Stück Papier an die Wand hängen? Keine Ahnung wie dein restliches Zimmer aussieht, aber irgendwie kann ich mir keine Harmonie von normalen Möbeln, Rauhfasertapete und einem schwarzen A3-Poster vorstellen.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle in einen Fanshop/Sportshop gehen um Inspirationen zu holen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sind meist Spieler, die Mannschaft oder ein Spielelement Hauptthema von Sportpostern. Wie wäre es beispielsweise, wenn du das geliebte Eishockeyteam (es gibt sicher irgendwelche Pressefotos, einfach mal nachfragen) zentriert in's Bild haust. Oder: ein leeres Hockeytor auf ein Querformat-Poster. Schnapp dir die Digicam, geh in den Eispalast und frag ob du mal ein wenig knipsen könntest. Kannst ja auch noch ein paar Puks / Pucks / whatever… reinlegen.

Erst ein Hauptelement suchen, dann die Typo und das Logo reinbringen.

Im Moment sieht das Ganze noch ziellos und zusammengewürfelt aus.


Duddle


----------



## Gladiator6 (4. Juni 2005)

Ja, es soll ein Poster für den Druck werden. Habe für dieses Poster hier mal 30x45 cm gewählt, mit 300 dpi.

Da liegt eben das Problem. Es gibt massenweise Fotos von Spielern, die kann man über die Website des Clubs beziehen. Diese haben aber alle nur 1024x768 Pixel Auflösung, das ist zu wenig.

Mir ist klar, dass normalerweise ein "Foto" im Mittelpunkt steht. Vielleicht könnte man ja trotzdem mit GFX noch irgend was basteln.


----------



## Duddle (4. Juni 2005)

Dann Devise selbermachen:

Beim nächsten Spiel mit Digitalkamera bewaffnet an den Spielfeldrand und die Jungs in Aktion fotografieren. Die Fans oder den Trubel beim Tor einfangen, Fahnen oder Bengalos oder was weiß ich.
Oder eine Autogrammkarte (hat doch jeder Klub?) hochaufgelöst einscannen.

Das Internet ist nicht die einzige Quelle auf der Welt. 

Duddle


----------



## Gladiator6 (4. Juni 2005)

Hab mal etwas mit der Digicam gemacht, was ich jederzeit machen kann. Ins Stadion kann ich erst im September wieder gehen, die Saison startet erst dann.

Ich hab aber einen Puck genommen, auf ein weisses Blatt Papier gelegt, und mit meiner Digicam (5 MP) fotografiert. Habe dann das Logo eingepasst.

EDIT:

Hochaufgelöst Scannen bringt keinen Erfolg. Ich hab einen 3 jährigen HP Scanner, kann bis 600 dpi Scannen, aber die Qualität ist irgend wie schlecht!


----------



## Ellie (4. Juni 2005)

Moin,

30 x 45 cm ist ausserhalb der DIN-Formate und das kann dann teurer werden. Du zahlst DIN A2 auch wenn es eigentlich fast in DIN A3 passt.Format inkl. Anschnitt wäre dann 29,7 x 42 cm abzüglich eines Anschnittbereiches von ca. 8-10 mm rundum.

Wie soll es denn gedruckt werden, auf einem Großformattintenstrahler?

Sicherlich reicht ein Wallpaper nicht aus um auf DIN A3 skaliert zu werden, aber es gibt schon ein paar Tricks, wie man das mit Filtern (Maleffekt oder Postereffekt, Illustration etc.) trotzdem gut rüberbringt. Musst mal ausprobieren, was geht und was nicht, pass mit dem jpg-Format auf, speichere in *.tif, ein hochgezogenes jpg, womöglich komprimiert, sieht sch... aus. Bei einem *.tif hat man allenfalls eine leichte Treppenbildung.

Du hast sicherlich einen Drucker zuhause, dann skaliere mal bei 72 dpi eines der Wallpaper auf DIN A3 und drucke einen Ausschnitt aus, erst dann siehst Du ob das Bild zu sehr aufreisst. Auch die großen Tintenstrahldrucker sind gnädig und Kanten verlaufen leicht. Bilder aus einer 4-Megapixel-Kamera sind gut bis DIN A2 z.B. auf einem Epson Großformatdrucker auszugeben ohne nennenswerten Qualitätsverlust.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Gladiator6 (4. Juni 2005)

Also ich habe schon von einem Poster ein Abzug machen lassen, auf Fotopapier. Ist glaube ist das einfachste. Es gibt Shops, da kann man bis 3x4 Meter Abzüge machen lassen.

Das mit den Grössen ist so eine Sache.

Bilderrahmen gibt es 60x80 cm oder 50x70 cm. Die Poster sind meistens 50x75 cm.
Weiter ist bei Fotoabzügen 20x30 verbreitet.

Bei https://www.pixaco.ch/(1i5mcfjgbxxr2iveyiufwaiq)/basket.aspx? kann man 30x45 cm bestellen, und das recht billig. Darum bin ich auf diese Grösse gekommen.

Ich habe sowieso vor einmal ein Poster 150x100 cm machen zu lassen, aber das erst, wenn ich 100% überzeugt bin, dass das Poster gut aussieht.

Mit 5 Mp sollen Abzüge bis 75x50 cm noch gut sein!


----------



## Mamphil (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

deinen Puk finde ich richtig genial. Das Poster ist schlicht und einfach. Allerdings ist IMHO der Kontrast zwischen dem schwarzen Puk und dem schwarzen Hintergrund nicht so besonders toll. Versuche doch, den Puk so zu vergrößern, dass er fast das ganze Poster ausfüllt (mit vllt. 10 cm Rand rundum?). Und lege den Puk dann auf eine Eis-Fläche, durch die vllt. auch ein Teil des Logos durchschimmert. Wenn du die Logos ein wenig gegeneinander verdrehst, wird das ganze noch interessanter.

Da eine Eisfläche sowieso nicht aus scharfen Konturen besteht, kannst du dir einfach eine aus einem x-beliebigen Bild leihen, stark vergrößern und ggf. etwas weichzeichnen...

Mamphil


----------



## Gladiator6 (6. Juni 2005)

Das mit dem Logo das durchschimmert, hab ich nicht ganz geschnallt, bzw. so wie ich es versucht habe, hats nicht so toll ausgesehen.

Ohne durchschimmern:


----------



## Mamphil (6. Juni 2005)

Das würde ich mir schon eher an die Wand hängen. Vielleicht versuchst du, das Logo etwas zu drehen?  Dann wirkt es nicht so gestellt. Und vielleicht kriegst du noch einen leichten Wisch-Effekt à la Matrix hin um ein wenig Bewegung ins Bild zu bringen?

Mamphil


----------



## Duddle (7. Juni 2005)

Schon besser, aber ich würde empfehlen, doch lieber ein hochaufgelöstes Foto von Eis zu nehmen. Das jetzige ausgedruckt wird sicher hässlich. Zusätzlich sollte 1. noch ein Schatten eingebaut werden, damit es wirklich wie aufliegend aussieht und 2. ein leichter Spiegeleffekt (dabei allerdings darauf achten, das zerkratztes Eis nicht perfekt spiegeln wird). Der von Mamphil vorgeschlagene Bewegungsblur wäre auch ganz fesch.


Duddle


----------



## Gladiator6 (7. Juni 2005)

Wie genau würdest du denn das Logo drehen?

Wie bringe ich den Wisch- und Spiegeleffekt hin?


----------



## Mamphil (7. Juni 2005)

Frage: Welche Software verwendest du?
Bevor du das Logo stauchst, würde ich es vllt. um 15° bis 30° drehen und dann erst stauchen, um es auf den (das?) Puk zu montieren. 

Für den Wischeffekt würde ich (in Photoshop) die Puk-Ebene (das Logo muss gar nicht mal dabei sein) zu dublizieren, unter die eigentliche Ebene schieben und dann den Filter "Bewegungsunschärfe" anwenden. Ggf. kannst du dann noch die Ebenendeckkraft verringern. Ein Versuch wäre noch, vorher (oder auch nachher) den gauss'schen Weichzeichnungsfilter anzuwenden.

Mamphil


----------



## Gladiator6 (7. Juni 2005)

Ich verwende PS 7. 

Heissen tut es der Puck!

Habe immer noch nicht ganz kapiert, wie du das meinst, habs mal so gemacht, wie ichs verstanden habe.


----------



## Meccan (7. Juni 2005)

wie ist es denn mit Text!

Ich denke ein bissche was geschriebenes wär echt nicht schlecht so ein 
SLOGAN!

aber sonst finde ich die umsetzung echt gut

MFG Carl


----------



## Mamphil (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal ein bisschen gebastelt: Ebenen dubliziert, weichgezeichnet, durchsichtig gestellt usw...

Mamphil


----------



## Gladiator6 (7. Juni 2005)

Langsam begreife ich, was du gemeint hast .

Sieht doch schon wesentlich besser aus!


----------



## Duddle (7. Juni 2005)

Hmmm, ich hab mich auch mal versucht ^_^

Falls es gefällt, kann ich auch ne Kurzanleitung + PSD geben.


----------



## Gladiator6 (7. Juni 2005)

Es ist besser als meine Variante, irgend wie wirkt die Perspektive "natürlicher"

Was mich jedoch stört, ist dass das Logo selber unscharf ist,  und dass der "Mantel" des Pucks nicht mehr "echt" ist.


----------



## Duddle (7. Juni 2005)

Das kommt davon, weil ich als Laie mir den Puck als schnell drehendes Objekt vorstelle  Keine Ahnung, wie sich so ein Spielgerät wirklich verhält. Das Logo sähe in meinem Versuch übrigens ohne Drehung noch unnatürlicher aus. 

So, jetzt schlafen…

Duddle


----------

